# Full Timer Waste Disposal In The Scottish Highlands and other problems



## highscot (Sep 12, 2015)

Well a full time motor-home lifestyle sounded like a good idea But not up in my part of Scotland Having great difficulty finding places so far  (Non ) to dispose of toilet/gray waste Up here in the Highlands Brora area of Scotland Anybody else have that problem visiting this part of the world.

I was hoping to work and live around this area.

Public toilets looks like my best/only bet but far from ideal I did ask local Council and they said there were no emptying points around my area Sad state off affairs Considering the amount of campervan,s up in my area this year.

I think every 6th vehicle i passed on the road was a Campervan or Motorhome I am starting to go off my full timing dream (( more and more problems and most likely a few other things i have not thought off Waste Disposal, Home Address for Road Tax Insurance and Post also Wifi and Mobile phone signals are far from good up here EE Patchy no 4g Free wifi practically non existent.Although in my hometown of Brora there is free public WiFi for anybody passing through.

Has anybody else come across any other problems Gas supplies etc Its only bottled gas around the Highland,s No Gaslow top up places at all.

PS i have not bought a van yet just looking into the possible problems And its looking like a non starter Sadly


----------



## Tbear (Sep 12, 2015)

highscot said:


> Well a full time motor-home lifestyle sounded like a good idea But not up in my part of Scotland Having great difficulty finding places so far  (Non ) to dispose of toilet/gray waste Up here in the Highlands Brora area of Scotland Anybody else have that problem visiting this part of the world.
> 
> I was hoping to work and live around this area.
> 
> ...



Grey waste is not a problem. Just empty into hedges out of sight. It will fertilise them and do no harm.

Toilet wast is a bit different. Public toilets are easy. You may wish to get a holdall that your cassette will fit in with a few wipes to clear up any mess. I have a pair of handles to lift sewage covers but be sure it is sewage. Failing that we carry a shovel so can bury in soft, well drained ground well away from any water. Never had to do that yet but I am sure the first time I don't take the shovel???

Richard

Something like this
2 Piece Manhole Cover Lifting KEY SET T Handle Drain LID Lifter Opener Tool NEW | eBay


----------



## Tbear (Sep 12, 2015)

swiftcamper said:


> Just an observation but if you are going to give up when you encounter what you see as problems so easily then full timing is probably not for you to be honest.
> What you see as problems we see as part of the fun



It might have been kinder to suggest that he join the Camping and Caravan Club so that he can use their temp, weekend and small sites. Gain some experience, advise and be able to top up and empty his tanks.

Richard


----------



## Sky (Sep 12, 2015)

As long as you don't use chemicals, I can't see a problem with using public toilets - it's not as if you're putting something unsuitable down there. It's no different to using it like everyone else does. 

I do do the following:


Empty at night or when no one is around.
Carry the cassette inside a bin liner.
Leave the toilet cleaner than it was before I used it.
Spray an air freshener just in case someone follows me in.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Sep 12, 2015)

As others have mentioned join / use the C&CC motorhome stopover facility, £7.00 ish. You can use all their facilities including showers.
I have also called into 3 small sites this year and offered to pay to dump waste and fill up. 2 refused payment and I paid £5.00 at the third.


----------



## Tbear (Sep 12, 2015)

Sky said:


> As long as you don't use chemicals, I can't see a problem with using public toilets - it's not as if you're putting something unsuitable down there. It's no different to using it like everyone else does.
> 
> I do do the following:
> 
> ...



Personally I don't use chemicals but what is the harm in emptying into a public toilet when you do. No worse than putting bleach down it.

Richard


----------



## Tbear (Sep 12, 2015)

Zzippy said:


> It kills the bacteria in septic tanks etc which are common in small rural communities.
> 
> Fish keepers understand the problem well too.



I said "public toilets" which are very well flushed into main sewers. How many of the locals will use bleach?

Richard


----------



## vwalan (Sep 12, 2015)

many public toilets arent into main sewers . lots around cornwall are into cess pits . 

i used to have the job of emptying them . if chemicals were used alot in them we couldnt even take the load to a sewage works . we had other special places for chemical toilet wastes . 
many a main sewage station in cornwall gets spoilt during the summer by chemical toilets being dropped into the wrong places . 
many a campsite has had problems . they have chemical toilet dumps but folk ignore the signs and tip down the toilet . 
even the so called green chemical is a problem. 
must happen in other places . i know devon gets trouble .


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Sep 12, 2015)

Oooooooooh I do like a good waste thread, 
Grey waste...easy, just let it run out onto the road or carpark easy peasy......
Black waste... Easy, just walk into the woods dig a hole and bury it, or if your a dirty lazy ignoramus just pour it out in the bushes of the nearest lay-by.................


Just a chuckle, those of you that know me knows that's just not me....
There's a wealth of knowledge on this forum as to disposing of grey and black waste, use your common sense, poi's for water etc would love to full time in my MH and love hearing what the full timers on here do with their time and how they cope with problems and some of their stories are good too.


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 12, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Oooooooooh I do like a good waste thread,
> Grey waste...easy, just let it run out onto the road or carpark easy peasy......
> Black waste... Easy, just walk into the woods dig a hole and bury it, or if your a dirty lazy ignoramus just pour it out in the bushes of the nearest lay-by.................
> 
> ...



You're a little s**t stirrer:raofl::raofl::raofl:


----------



## vwalan (Sep 12, 2015)

having worked in the sewage industry i can talk s--t all day . can talk rubbish as well ,environmental waste is a great subject. 
mind i did fresh water and milk tanker work as well . always washed the tankers after doing milk incase of contamination . ha ha .


----------



## Tbear (Sep 12, 2015)

vwalan said:


> many public toilets arent into main sewers . lots around cornwall are into cess pits .
> 
> i used to have the job of emptying them . if chemicals were used alot in them we couldnt even take the load to a sewage works . we had other special places for chemical toilet wastes .
> many a main sewage station in cornwall gets spoilt during the summer by chemical toilets being dropped into the wrong places .
> ...



Are these the old cesspit's that leak into the surrounding ground as much by design as by accident or the modern sealed fermenting types.

Richard


----------



## vwalan (Sep 12, 2015)

many are just holding tanks . an alarm goes off if the are getting full . by telephone these days . loads all over devon and cornwall , so i,m sure they arent the only ones . no mains at many of the beaches or even inland . my house only went on mains 35 yr ago. still have a septic in the garden . a two chambered concrete block job . wish we were still using it really . save a few bob . 
still lots houses and business,s with no mains . many dont have mains electric . 
startermatic gennies rule in many places . 
some are still using stationary engines etc . 
mind we have got tv now in colour . ha ha .


----------



## vwalan (Sep 12, 2015)

Tbear said:


> Are these the old cesspit's that leak into the surrounding ground as much by design as by accident or the modern sealed fermenting types.
> 
> Richard



i know what you mean but a cesspit as no outlet and will require emptying .
a septic tank either chambered or the modern onion style should use bacteria and if working properly never need emptying . 
chemicals kill the bacteria and stop them working . then its back to emptying . sometimes you can wash them out and put good sh-t in them and get good bacteria working again . 
once spent most of a summer trying to restart a campsites sewage works like that. cost thousands to get it going again . glad i wasnt paying . 
felt sorry for the campsite it was just caused by chemicals in the wrong dump.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Sep 12, 2015)

yorkslass said:


> You're a little s**t stirrer:raofl::raofl::raofl:



Dam straight


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 12, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Dam straight



No dams:scared::scared: it'll only overflow, or set with a nice crust(another story)


----------



## Tbear (Sep 12, 2015)

Zzippy said:


> It doesn't matter,  they are both dependent on bacteria to eat ****  .
> 
> Fancy a holiday relief jobby out in the sticks Dick?



I spend a lot of my working life involved in the flow of poo through people like you and the various blockages you get. Hope we never have to put a Real zip in you. 

Richard


----------



## Tbear (Sep 12, 2015)

vwalan said:


> i know what you mean but a cesspit as no outlet and will require emptying .
> a septic tank either chambered or the modern onion style should use bacteria and if working properly never need emptying .
> chemicals kill the bacteria and stop them working . then its back to emptying . sometimes you can wash them out and put good sh-t in them and get good bacteria working again .
> once spent most of a summer trying to restart a campsites sewage works like that. cost thousands to get it going again . glad i wasnt paying .
> felt sorry for the campsite it was just caused by chemicals in the wrong dump.



Amazed that the public ones are not mains yet. 

A friend had a brick one where the flow ran down a slope over then under baffles. Stopped anything floating through. Ended just before the local stream. Never been emptied officially but when the rainwater got a bit too much it leaked into the river. Never seemed to do any harm as it was stuffed full of trout.

Any way of telling if its a cesspit or mains?

Richard


----------



## vwalan (Sep 12, 2015)

at sea level and in quiet areas there is no mains sewage for miles . 
mind there are pump stations in the busier areas. 
its quite complicated really. 
my choice would be block or brick two chamber . solids in the first chamber .holes for liquid to get into second chamber then if full water out the nearly top of second into a soak away. but the chambers have to be big . in the old days they did build them small . but these days big is better . a good working one just goes on and on working . special cleaners should be used . no dish washers or washing machines entering the septic . too much water can wash the bacteria away. 

talking with the family that built this house in 1921 it seems it was never ever emptied  the old dear just decided 35 years ago a grant was offered and other houses were being built next door etc mains sewage for the first time was being put in the village so she went for it . 
 i asked to be took off the mains but they wont do it . never mind . 
i have many friends in cornwall that dont have mains water . bore holes etc are the thing . 
mind cumbria and other places are the same . 
i find it all interesting . 
many truck drivers didnt want to work the sewage . i didnt mind . going on the fresh water was also interesting . 
i was in gambia once and the world health people were there to help the gambians understand septic tanks . i actually did a talk and spent a week going round with them the villagers were great . we did build a septic in one village . i went back in my vw years later . was treated like a king . it was working and they thought it was great.


----------



## Tbear (Sep 12, 2015)

swiftcamper said:


> You would be amazed at how many properties are on either septic tanks,Cess pits. Or package treatment plants ,it is city and town folk that expect mains sewerage everywhere.
> I have installed all of the different types and been in many to carry out work .
> As for people thinking it is acceptable to carry and empty cassettes in either public toilets or* supermarkets* ,that is beyond me and am amazed people think it is ok.
> It is the same with water we always try to ask permission as basically you are stealing it from someone,there are no public facilities for filling motorhomes in the UK as far as I am aware.
> Cannot be doing with skulking about in the dark as the very act means you already know your behaviour is not acceptable to society in general.



Don't think that anyone suggested that you carry a bucket of sh*t through a supermarket to empty it.

Taking a dunk in the first place is something done behind closed doors so the empting of cassettes is done with a bit of decorum by most folk. Different from sculking around I think. Not sure how you think we are stealing water either.

I know many individual properties have tanks but I am surprised that public buildings are on them in large areas of this country. As I said before I don't use chemicals to reduce the risk to sewage systems and I just don't like using toxic chemicals if I don't have to but it would be nice to have some way of telling if its on a tank or not.

Richard


----------



## Tbear (Sep 12, 2015)

Zzippy said:


> *Thee would never manage.*
> 
> The point being don't get smart when you *don't know what you're speaking about* DICK.



Zip is surgical slang for the repeated sowing of a surgical wound so I hope for your sake that if you ever needed it, we would manage.

Dick


----------



## vwalan (Sep 12, 2015)

Tbear said:


> Don't think that anyone suggested that you carry a bucket of sh*t through a supermarket to empty it.
> 
> Taking a dunk in the first place is something done behind closed doors so the empting of cassettes is done with a bit of decorum by most folk. Different from sculking around I think. Not sure how you think we are stealing water either.
> 
> ...



you arent alone . many just cant believe it. 
get abroad to france spain germany etc all have the same . big towns cities just dont know . 
its like town gas . 
not in my village . i have a large tank in the garden . the houses opposite some think they are on mains but they have a really big underground tank supplying the estate with lpg . the farm just a stones throw away still has no maind leccy. 
the pub in the village only recently went on mains leccy. big and i mean big diesel powered genny ran it for years . 
i love living in the country it helps when in third world countries like england . ha ha .


----------



## Tbear (Sep 12, 2015)

Zzippy said:


> Mein Gott,  Dick's a surgeon  now .



No Zippy, Wrong again! Just a humble anaesthetic assistant! Just one of the team.

Dick


----------



## vwalan (Sep 12, 2015)

Zzippy said:


> He chose 'NOT to know' Alan, there's the difference.



i did actually help build a local sewage works . my son builds them now . later as an agency truck driver found sewage ,waste etc interesting . being a traveler in africa etc found it even more interesting . have visited desalination plants all over the place . cant help but knock the door of anything that looks interesting . visited incineration plants . just for fun . luckily the waste company i worked mainly for took interest as well sent me all over europe to talks ,conferences etc . it all fitted together. 
i call it survival. life can be one big adventure . we do have to open our eyes ,ears and knock doors find things out . there certainly is lots to learn out there .


----------



## vwalan (Sep 12, 2015)

yes it can be termed stealing . but we all pay water rates usually . i say never use a hose . a 10-20 ltr container looks much friendlier . 
a bit today a bit tomorrow . 
connect a hose and the public think its full power and in half an hour you have filled the van up. completely.


----------



## vwalan (Sep 12, 2015)

i have a 100ltre tank . fill from containers or watering can usually . little and often . idealy park a little away from the tap . ride m,bike with ten litre container two or three times a day . keep it topped up then if no water around ok for awhile . if in the country not too much to worry about . 
some places it doesnt matter some it does . 
bit like rubbish save carrier bags . dump one in that bin one in this bin etc . nobody worries then .


----------



## Tbear (Sep 12, 2015)

Zzippy said:


> I know,  therefore my pisstake about your pretentious 'we'.



OK. Off to bed now and let the grown ups chat.

Goodnight


----------



## coolasluck (Sep 13, 2015)

I fulltime and we  use cheap c.l farmer sites 2 or 3 times a week and wild the rest of the time.
I cant see the problem its very easy  to plot the cheap 5 quid sites that the c.c or c&cc have and just use them .I normally arrive by afternnoon empty the cassette fill the tank up to the top we have a good shower i clean the vehicle and then after draining all the tanks black and gray we head for the hills with 100litres of water with a 20 litre container  full to the brim in the boot and then the next day we wild camp for however long we can.The cheap farms are actually quite fun to go to and we find that wilding and 5 pounds and less a night sites 50/50 take the stress out of life and make fulltiming nice and easy.Two tips though to make it all easy and they would be to travel slowly and see any given area properly and the second is to use a 5 litre bottle for peeing in.You will be suprised at how much you wee.At night you can then discreetly water the plants with your bottle doing this means that you will only need to empty the cassette once a week .


----------



## Tbear (Sep 13, 2015)

We tend to use a CS/CL about 1 in 3 or 1 in 4 nights around England and Wales but we did not find as many in a convenient spots in Scotland so had to resort to sites a couple of times. I am sure if we had planned what we where doing and where we where going we would have done better but where is the fun in that. The Scottish tourist offices where very helpful and unlike many English ones, open.

Richard


----------



## Sky (Sep 13, 2015)

FWIW I only take water from where I have permission to or from 'public' taps. 

As as for chemicals; there is just no need for them. 

Maybe there's a conspiracy between the big clubs and the 'chemical' industry to brainwash mindless campers into disposing of their toxic chemicals for them?


----------



## Penny13 (Sep 13, 2015)

The original poster has disappeared ! He posted on FB as well ! 
It takes time to settle into full timing and every day is different ...


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Sep 13, 2015)

Penny13 said:


> The original poster has disappeared ! He posted on FB as well !
> It takes time to settle into full timing and every day is different ...



Yup, only 2 posts so far, and both were him moaning


----------



## pheasantplucker (Sep 13, 2015)

Sky said:


> As long as you don't use chemicals, I can't see a problem with using public toilets - it's not as if you're putting something unsuitable down there. It's no different to using it like everyone else does.
> 
> I do do the following:
> 
> ...



And it helps to pass wind loudly for the duration of the gurgle and splash if anyone turns up while you're in the act.


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 13, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> Yup, only 2 posts so far, and both were him moaning


It sounds like he would have fitted in nicely


----------



## Sky (Sep 13, 2015)

pheasantplucker said:


> And it helps to pass wind loudly for the duration of the gurgle and splash if anyone turns up while you're in the act.



In some toilets in Japan they have buttons on the wall that make just those noises. :wacko:


----------



## vindiboy (Sep 13, 2015)

Tbear said:


> Personally I don't use chemicals but what is the harm in emptying into a public toilet when you do. No worse than putting bleach down it.
> 
> Richard


  Exactly,I often empty our cassette down a manhole in my garden when I return home, if I empty my cassette before I leave a venue we have stayed at sods law depicts that either me or my wife will use the toilet  en route home especially when we stop for a cuppa and I will have to empty again at home anyway, I always use loo blue and have no worries about tipping it into the sewers.


----------



## vindiboy (Sep 13, 2015)

Some Wilders I know always pee wild, and line the cassette bowl with a plastic bag which they poo in, double bagging this and disposing of it in dog poo bins, so the cassette  never needs emptying as nothing goes in it, once one gets their head round this method it seems OK to me ??


----------



## vindiboy (Sep 13, 2015)

When I toured Norway and Sweden it was common to see Earth toilets which allowed cassettes to be emptied into , they flushed too so all waste went into a huge hole in the ground somewhere and nature took care of it.


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Sep 13, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> It sounds like he would have fitted in nicely



Lol, perfectly


----------

